# World Grandeur-Liberian flag



## Donny Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Looking for any information/photos of a Liberian flagged vessel, the WORLD GRANDEUR, this would be about the mid 1950's.

Many thanks in advance,
Donny


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Donny Anderson said:


> Looking for any information/photos of a Liberian flagged vessel, the WORLD GRANDEUR, this would be about the mid 1950's.
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> Donny


Hello Donny A fine pic here in SN member's alfred's gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...9/title/world-grandeur-port-said-1962/cat/503
She was sold and renamed LOYAL COLOCOTRONIS later.


----------



## Donny Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Scorcher,

Many thanks for that, trying to add some details on an old family friend/pos relation who died whilst master of this vessel in 1955. His name David Cownie and died as a result of a road traffic accident in October 1955 posibley in Lisbon.

Many thanks
Donny


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Donny Anderson said:


> Scorcher,
> 
> Many thanks for that, trying to add some details on an old family friend/pos relation who died whilst master of this vessel in 1955. His name David Cownie and died as a result of a road traffic accident in October 1955 posibley in Lisbon.
> 
> ...


Glad to help Donny, sad to hear of the fate of the master. Thanks are due to member alfred though.


----------



## Leswest (Jul 18, 2011)

Donny Anderson said:


> Scorcher,
> 
> Many thanks for that, trying to add some details on an old family friend/pos relation who died whilst master of this vessel in 1955. His name David Cownie and died as a result of a road traffic accident in October 1955 posibley in Lisbon.
> 
> ...


Donny

Hi, my name is Les West and I live in Australia. I joined the World Grandeur as a navigating apprentice in November 1955 and was on her maiden voyage out of Hamburg that month. I stayed with her until February 1957.
When I joined I heard of David Cownie's sad death, though I thought it happened in Hamburg. The new Master was Captain Bell, an Ulsterman. I was 16 years old at the time and very fresh to seagoing. I had no boiler suit with me so was not ready for the work on deck. Captain Bell gave me David Cownie's boiler suit, which was sky blue and had a zip up front - a new innovation at that time. Unfortunately it stayed on the ship when I left: otherwise I would have returned it to you!!! I have a couple of old pictures of the ship and will try to put them up on the site soon.

Kind regards

Les


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*World Grandeur*

Morning Donny;
World Grandeur Steam Turbine Tanker
25317gt 15714nt 671. 09ft x97.10ft.S/Draft 35.08ft
2 Steam Turbines direct geared to a single shaft by the builders.
11.1955 Completed by Howaldswerke A.G,Hamburg #891 for Panoceanic Transport Corp,Monrovia
1968 Sold to Fairfax Shipping Co,Monrovia
1972 Sold to Viamares Armadora S.A.Piraeus. Renamed Loyal Colocotronis
24.02.1976-Arrived Bilbao and broken up by Revalorizacion de Materiales.
Sad story to the ships history.Ted


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Radio Call Sign - ELWI

David
+


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking at the pic I notice it's a Niarchos vessel - I sailed a couple of times on Niarchos tankers and in my day they were all greek crewed and I never heard of any British crewed vessels - yet previous posts seem to indicate possibly full British crews - anyone enlighten me ?


----------



## Leswest (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Gareth

In my short time on the World Grandeur, November 1955 to Feb 1957 the officers were all British, the crew were all Indian Muslims and the stewards were all Christian Indians from Goa (which was then an independent state before India took it over). We had one Greek Engineer who joined in about October 1956 for a couple of months but otherwise the only time we saw a Greek was when Stavros Niarchos sailed past us in his yacht off Portugal just to have a look at us.

Cheers, Les


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Leswest said:


> ... and the stewards were all Christian Indians from Goa (which was then an independent state before India took it over).


Goa was an overseas territory of Portugal (and had been for several hundred years) prior to being annexed by India.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Gareth Jones said:


> Looking at the pic I notice it's a Niarchos vessel - I sailed a couple of times on Niarchos tankers and in my day they were all greek crewed and I never heard of any British crewed vessels - yet previous posts seem to indicate possibly full British crews - anyone enlighten me ?


I was wondering who the managers were... I recall they had some British flag ships at one time 'Saxon Glen, Glade, etc....'

Also some Liberian flag ones beginning with 'Northern.....'


----------



## Leswest (Jul 18, 2011)

Ron - of course you are correct. I meant to say "separate" rather than "independent."


----------



## Donny Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Les, Ted, David,

Thank you very much for the information, I appologise for the delay in replying, I have been on holiday. 

Les, David Cownie's date of death is given as 19/10/1955, therefore he must have been standing by the World Granduer while she was completing in Hamburg and therefore his death must have taken place in Hamburg and not Lisbon as I believed.

Some of his papers survive at the NA and I had a researcher copy these for me, his ID card gives the date of his death but not the place. Also among the do***ents is a form G.R.429 which gives date/cause of death but not the place.

I know that his wife and daughter are dead but his son may still survive but we lost contact years ago.

Once again many thanks for this additional info,

Donny


----------

